# The Mullet Disapproval Thread



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Kind of a sister-thread to the Bob Appreciation Thread.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

njodis said:


> wtf, I find this highly offensive.
> 
> ...because *I had a mullet when I was a kid*.
> 
> ...


Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. :squeeze


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

You've inspired me. I'm growing one :yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahaa



*breath*




hahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


*oh ****, I think I followed through* :tiptoe


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Ospikins, did you ever have a mullet? What with being a bogan and all :teeth :hide


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I had a killer mullet. They even named me "the fish" at school (after the mullet fish) as was the sheer epicness of my boganism.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to say I'm surprised, but I'm really not. :no 

I would love to stay and discuss mullets some more but I must go to bed. I expect to see this thread much fuller when I log on tomorrow morning! Unless SAS is full of closet mullet-lovers and I have inadvertently offended you all. :tiptoe


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know Tutli, this guy looks pretty happy to me.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

well i'm sorry if a mullet is the only thing that goes well with my wardrobe of wolf shirts and acid-wash jeans :cry


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait mullets aren't cool have i been asleep for 20 years? Next your gonna tell me rat tails aren't cool!  The best is the frullet fro+ mullet very rare though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When I was 5 and my sister was 3, my dad took us to the hairdressers and ordered up a couple mullets for the both of us. My mom was so mad.

My boyfriend has something that is sort of like a 'mullet light' and I think it looks pretty awesome.

So, I express mild appreciation for mullets.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kurt Rambis former NBA player approves of this thread!










Former Victoria's secret model agrees


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - This goes back at least 25 years!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

njodis said:


>


ALSO STARRING


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> John Stamos makes a mullet look gooooood. :yes


I'll never get John Stamos' appeal, I think he is as ugly as sin.

Now Billy Ray Cyrus, this is one good looking dude


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:rofl

What have I created?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'll never get John Stamos' appeal, I think he is as ugly as sin.
> 
> Now Billy Ray Cyrus, this is one good looking dude


Jesus, the mullet + the dodgy nineties plaid waistcoat is such a horrific combination


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Me back in my Vanilla Ice/red neck days. 









Come to think of it, Vanilla Ice, and red neck are the same thing.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i had a rat tail when i was a kid it was the style kinda, i currently shave my hair but thinking of growing it back maybe a mullet hehe i dont think so


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you say Role Model!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy, I am so proud of your contributions to this thread. Good work.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

But who could forget the best mullet of all... along with John Stamos


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I HATE the muppets


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol

This thread is making me feel a little bit sick.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'll never get John Stamos' appeal, I think he is as ugly as sin.
> 
> Now Billy Ray Cyrus, this is one good looking dude


Yeah, it suits Billy Ray Cyrus. His is one of the coolest ones.

Depends on the person I guess, mullets either suit or they don't.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'll never get John Stamos' appeal, I think he is as ugly as sin.
> 
> Now Billy Ray Cyrus, this is one good looking dude


Oh my god all I can see is Miley Cyrus... gag!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

njodis said:


>


 Uncle Jesse? You still look good with a mullet!


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

http://api.ning.com/files/gkF2k60sI...OPCYW-yYbyCNhTYj5hHPNlDkTgFyZHC5tc/mullet.jpg

ding ding ding this guys wins the mullet of the year award


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

geek central represent


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

He he..I love this thread 

And just to say it:No one looks good with a mullet!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

For whatever reason, Europeans can pull off mullets and Aladdin pants.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Disapproval of the Mullet?

Its business in the front, party in the back, baby!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

AC Slater looking right at ya!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Saved By The Bell xD :heart


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Saved By The Bell xD :heart


Look at those dimples, what a dreamy guy!!!


----------



## Shagzors (Apr 27, 2010)

Duane "The Mullet Hunter" Chapman. Adorned with sea shells, this crime-fighting cut packs a real punch. Also known as the "Seashullet."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me. Yes, nobody looks good with a mullet. I had a monster mullet when I was a boy because my father made me. They were called 'tails' back then but I think that term was used to lessen the bogan-esque elements that so often were associated with it.

In hindsight, I cannot believe I ever had one. It's one of those 80's things where you just had to wonder what they possibly could've been thinking for it to look so good to them..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Look at those dimples, what a dreamy guy!!!


I always had a thing for Zac myself. That reminds me, we need a 'Curtains Appreciation Thread'. :b



Shagzors said:


> Duane "The Mullet Hunter" Chapman. Adorned with sea shells, this crime-fighting cut packs a real punch. Also known as the "Seashullet."


Good God. Also, I love the fact that this is your only post.



Jaiyyson said:


> You've got to be kidding me. Yes, nobody looks good with a mullet. I had a monster mullet when I was a boy because my father made me. *They were called 'tails' back then but I think that term was used to lessen the bogan-esque elements that so often were associated with it.*


Eurgh, I know what you're talking about. All the boys at high school had them. Shaved heads with a little rat tail hanging down at the back. uke A mini-mullet, if you will.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shagzors is shy :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

fingertips said:


> geek central represent












and we need a picture of Patrick Kane's new hairstyle that he's sporting in the playoffs.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Scene hair = the new mullet


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Twilight vampires have nothing on vampires who have mullets!!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Who could forget the late Corey Haim. He had a mullet of varying lengths ever since he was a kid.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Me back in my Vanilla Ice/red neck days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:'D haha. A lot of funny people on here.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The man knew how to wear a ****ing mullet!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> The man knew how to wear a ****ing mullet!


He sure as hell did.... good picture.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it said _The Muppet Disapproval Thread_.

I had some very unkind words coming.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I always had a thing for Zac myself. That reminds me, we need a 'Curtains Appreciation Thread'. :b
> 
> .


Zack attack!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Zack attack!!


WTF they forgot about Screech...... He is a porn star after all!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> WTF they forgot about Screech...... He is a porn star after all!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tweedy said:


>


That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a chick...










LOL


----------

